

Ask HN: N Startups to watch for? - abuiles

I'm just curious which startup/products do you think we should have in our watch list? There are so many cool things built every day, and we don't know about all of them!<p>My tops picks are:<p>1. http://www.factual.com: I'm interested in data related products and found really fascinating how they are trying to make data more accessible for everyone.<p>2. http://ban.jo: More data here, even though I don't use very often the product, I found it useful when I want to explore what's going on in geek-related events :D.<p>3. https://www.authy.com: Did you remember that dropbox security thing last week? well this guys are here to try to solve that kind of issue making two-factor authentication a piece of cake.<p>So which are you tops picks of startups to watch for :D?<p><i>I'm not related to the products above just in case you wonder. But it is okay to mention your companies here too.<p></i>* Maybe a bit to the last one, I'm Colombian, they are Colombians, so I think is great to see this kind of products starting to take off here. I don't know the guys from authy though, but I hope they really make a big impact.
======
pspeter3
I've been using Cloudy to find out information from my friends. You can find
it at <http://askcloudy.com/>

